# Euro Tail Lights



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

Does anyone know a site where i can buy Euro style tail lights for the 2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V?
I searched the internet and all I've found was everyone asking this same question.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

So far no, and Thank God. If I see an SE-R or Spec with alteezas or 'euro lights' I will beat the living daylights out of them. I say, for now just keep your stock taillights, unless you don't mind being singled out as a ricer. 

Sorry for the flame.

-Sam


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

*Silly ricer...*

The Spec V is waaaaaaay to good of a car to defile with "euro tails". Sorry as well for the flame but... why would you want to look like a "H" car? 

The anti-rice superstar
-Seven C.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

I have to agree. I think the stock tail lights are fine. I have an 02 Maxima and the tail lights are my least favorite feature. I had an 01 and actually preferred the smoked carbon-fiber look to the trendy chrome/clear look. I fear my lights will look dated in a few short years when people get enough of the look...I don't think it is here to stay.

Also, I don't like the red/orange/clear combo on my Max. It seems too busy. Don't get me wrong...I said it is my least favorite feature, but everything else about the car is awesome. Some days I think they're great...other days I don't. At least they're distinctive.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

granted the back of the SE-R is a bit dull i thought that if nissan would have used tails similar to the altima or something a tad bit different than the same exact ones as the base sentras would have been really nice. kinda like the headlights painted black inside instead of chrome. just something a little different but not trying to look like EVERYONE else. so my vote is on the stock tails unless someone thinks that a slight change in the look (not much just enough to make it different) will work for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

maxmann said:


> *I have to agree. I think the stock tail lights are fine. I have an 02 Maxima and the tail lights are my least favorite feature. I had an 01 and actually preferred the smoked carbon-fiber look to the trendy chrome/clear look.
> 
> Now if they made different taillights that ARE tastefull (no autozone fake chrome APC's), MAYBE.
> They would have to have either a black surround or carbon fiber, and not fade to pink like the cheap rice ones do.
> ...


----------

